# Shania Twain x4



## micha03r (16 März 2007)

All credits goes to original posters


----------



## Muli (17 Apr. 2008)

Shania Twain kann nicht nur gut singen! Das beweisen diese Aufnahmen! 
Super Bilder, danke dir fürs Teilen!


----------



## zimzim69 (28 Dez. 2011)

danke schön !


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2012)

klasse, danke


----------



## mop.de (3 Dez. 2012)

die sieht einfach nur GUT aus!!


----------



## Charli_07 (3 Jan. 2013)

Tolle Frau!


----------

